
Amazon releases a no-cost distribution of OpenJDK - oedmarap
https://sdtimes.com/java/amazon-releases-a-no-cost-distribution-of-openjdk/
======
rootVIII
I always thought it already was free hence OpenJDK hahah. Guess I was wrong...

